# 06 ls2 transmission problems



## fbeard74 (Oct 11, 2013)

several months ago i rebuilt my transmission and beefed it up.all new performace clutches and installed a shift kit.the other night is made a clunking noise and stopped.now it will shift in all gears but stays in park.all linkages are in good working order.any ideas


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I would call the shop that rebuilt the tranny and ask them what up?


----------



## fbeard74 (Oct 11, 2013)

thaks no shop did it i did it myself.kinda my first venture on a tranny but i think it in the internal shift linkages


----------

